# Got to be the most vandalised van in England.



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Got to be the most vandalised van in England!








:wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

That's from Tamworth where I grew up!!! It's named after the river Anker, which is one of two rivers that flow through the town... loads of shops and businesses used the name, including the main shopping centre there which is called "Ankerside" - the entire town was like a blank canvas for kids! :lol:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> That's from Tamworth where I grew up!!! It's named after the river Anker, which is one of two rivers that flow through the town... loads of shops and businesses used the name, including the main shopping centre there which is called "Ankerside" - the entire town was like a blank canvas for kids! :lol:


Does that make you an Anker then?? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nearly as good as our Bender vans


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

There's a company in Leicester called T.Watts skip hire.

No prizes for the hilarious vandalism they get...


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> There's a company in Leicester called T.Watts skip hire.
> 
> No prizes for the hilarious vandalism they get...


Err I bet its T.Watts SkipSHire isnt it? So whats my prize?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TSCN said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > There's a company in Leicester called T.Watts skip hire.
> ...


There are no prizes. That's what I said. :wink:

SkipSHire indeed...


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


Well there's nothing else that looks remotely vandalisable on there.....


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

TSCN said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


As an aside, I like the word vandalisable and hopefully shall be using it more often


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

There's a building company in Basingstoke called *BJ Champion*. 
All of their lorries & vans have it written all over in big writing, I laugh every time I see one & wonder how the hell the blokes manage to get in and drive them without wearing a balaclava !

Mr L


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

MrL said:


> There's a building company in Basingstoke called *BJ Champion*.
> All of their lorries & vans have it written all over in big writing, I laugh every time I see one & wonder how the hell the blokes manage to get in and drive them without wearing a balaclava !
> 
> Mr L


There is a Taxi service in Spalding where I used to live called BJ Taxi's. Alawys wondered how many times they'd heard the joke about "any extras" but never dared make it myself


----------

